# how do you stop a song in iTunes?



## LogicMan (Jun 9, 2003)

Hello
does iTunes have a stop button? i cannot seem to find it. I always have to kill the app to stop a  song..wierd!


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 9, 2003)

umm, the play button/pause is the stop button. I use a customized M-Beat to control my iTunes, I made a Synergy skin for it.


----------



## monktus (Jun 9, 2003)

Or press the spacebar


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 9, 2003)

C'mon <b> Logic Man </b> ...

Just use logic, man.  

You can get a program called "Key X-Ing" that lets you assign the "F" keys certain functions in iTunes if you really wanna go all out.  I hit F8 and iTunes pauses.  Good stuff.


----------



## Pengu (Jun 9, 2003)

The play button actually pauses the song. The only way to stop a song, is go to a different playlist while the song is playing, and the play/pause button changes to a stop button. click it. no more playing. but why bother with stopping a song, why not just click the play button or hit space bar, and it will pause. essentially its the same thing.


----------



## Arden (Jun 9, 2003)

Either click on a new playlist (or the radio tuner, or the Apple Music Store) while a song is playing, and the pause button changes to a stop button, or click on one of the above while a song is paused and the controls reset.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 9, 2003)

to pause a song, you hit the space bar. to STOP a song, you hit Apple + "."


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 9, 2003)

I guess I misunderstood the question, I mean it stops regardless, I was wondering what logic was talking about. So why do you need it to stop completely? Just out of curiosity.


----------

